# gmyclient

## lukasletitburn

Hi, ich habe beim googlen bezüglich MySQL natürlich den phpmyadmin gefunden. Jedoch hab ich auch was von eine GUI Gnome Lösung namens gmyclient gefunden. Jedoch ist in den Packages Gentoo nichts zu finden. Den Tipp hab ich übrigens auch aus einer Gentoo Quelle. Hat von dem Ding schonmal jemand was gehört? Feedbach?

----------

## Finswimmer

http://freshmeat.net/projects/gmyclient/

Scheint etwas eingeschlafen zu sein, die letzte Änderung ist wohl von 2002...

----------

## lukasletitburn

Etwas eingeschlafen ist gut. Allerdings mitphpmyadmin geht es ja wunderbar aber die Sache ist die. Ich probiere gerne mehreres aus und Entscheide mich dann. Aber wer weitere gute Alternativen kennt der möge sich bitte melden.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## firefly

hier ein paar links mit gui tools (nicht nur für linux und zum teil auch kostenpflichtig und alle gefunden mit folgenden suchbegriffen  :Wink:  "mysql client gui linux")

http://www.databasejournal.com/features/mysql/article.php/3880961/Top-10-MySQL-GUI-Tools.htm

http://www.mysql.com/products/workbench/

----------

## lukasletitburn

Das kann ich ja auch. Ich hatte mir das eher gedacht wer kann was empfehlen zu phpmyadmin

----------

## Josef.95

Ich würde versuchen es zunächst selbst ohne GUI hinzubekommen.

Eine recht gute Einführung gibt es zb hier: MySQL Einführung

----------

## lukasletitburn

Das Dokument hab ich schon durchgearbeitet Josef. Danke.

Nur für einen OnlineShop verwaltet es sich über die GUI einfacher da man doch auch mal Sachen tun muss die auf der Konsole schwieriger sind. da ist die GUI praktischer und schneller Zielführend. 

Es ging mir ja nur drum was anderes auszuprobieren. Und nicht immer nur blind phpymadmin nehmen vllt hat ja jemand anders was besseres ? Das war der Hintergrund.

----------

